# Harbor Freight worm gear winch



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

I have this winch on my drawboard, but man is it slow. What are you guys doing to speed it up? Cordless drill maybe?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I bought 2 of them. One for a back up.

As you can see in some of my pictures .I used one for a draw board,and a bow press.

I agree they are quiet slow. I used a drill with a deep socket head. 
Here is my experience using one. The sheared pin broke. Well i took the pin out to put a USA shear pin in. While holding the shear pin between my thumb and index finger it softly crouched like it was powder. 

Well i bought a USA shear pin. Drilled out the winch hole .Put the new pin in.Work slicker than snot on a log. :wink:

Later i ordered a 12 volt battery winch for $59.00, the only way to go, to get away from the slow cranking.

First draw board i saw, many moons ago. A shop had a 2 block rope system, to pull his bow string. He could pull the bow string in a heart beat. For the distance he wanted [ Later


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I put a socket and a Makita cordless drill on mine. Works like a champ and I use it quite often. The drill is an 18 volt Lithium Ion that runs strong and holds a charge for a long time. I've considered a 110volt model but it works so I'm not messing with it. I can't imagine cranking a drawboard at any level now....the drill has spoiled me. There's nothing like hitting the button and winching your bow to full draw. Then hit reverse and let it down.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

What was the size of the nut that you had to use to "back up" the first nut to lock it down?
I am assuming it is a metric.


----------

